# ***OFFICIAL*** Forrest Griffin vs. Rich Franklin Pre/Post fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm gonna go 60/40 with ace on this, he's a slightly better version of forrest in my eyes


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> I'm gonna go 60/40 with ace on this, he's a slightly better version of forrest in my eyes


Agreed 100%. I was going to say 70-30 but thats too much. I have Franklin taking this fight but this is FOTN canidate and I can't wait !


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ace by being a little quicker and having more power.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Forreest, but I think Franklin is the better striker and to be honest, I don't see either of these two taking the fight to the ground.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

My only question mark with Franklin right now is that he's coming off a broken arm, but this should be a great standup war!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a difficult fight to call for me. I think that Franklin is technically the better striker and I think that we all can agree that Forrest doesn't have the power to surprise us with anything standing. He could possibly out strike Franklin, but I don't see him catching him with anything big, and on the other hand, I think it's more likely that Franklin will be the one out striking Griffin and has more power which creates a better possibility of him being the one catching Griffin some time during the fight. Some of the things Griffin have going for him standing are height and reach. He has a slight reach advantage and is a couple inches taller. He might try to utilize that by staying on the outside and throwing jabs and leg kicks. I doubt Franklin will make that an easy task considering he has used similar techniques in the past.

On the ground, I'd actually give Griffin a slight grappling advantage. Both of them can hold their own, but when you also think about Griffin's size advantage, I think that it makes sense to give him the advantage there. The thing is, I'm a huge fan of Griffin, but even I will admit he isn't that smart of a fighter at times. Would he even think about utilizing that advantage? Let's put it this way, he willingly stood toe to toe with Anderson Silva even when he was clearly getting tagged and dropped left and right. On the ground, they would have been very close in terms of skill, but he didn't exactly look to put Anderson on his back. If he had the game plan of keeping it on the feet against one of the best strikers in the UFC, he probably won't change his game plan much against Rich Franklin. I just hope that he has learned to be willing to change his strategy and not just look for another fight of the night. Griffin has a lot of skills, this is a fight where he should be looking to showcase all of them.

I'm having trouble picking a winner. If it stays standing and they trade for 15 minutes, I might have to lean toward Franklin getting a decision win. If Griffin mixes it up and fights smart, the decision could go his way.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm hoping Franklin wins because I respect him so much more than Forrest. The difference to me is their reactions to what Silva did to them. Forrest ran away crying like a baby. Rich fought back to a title match beating better competition than he did to get and hold the title and took a second destruction in his hometown. After that destruction he was incredibly humble and respectful towards Silva and moved on to new career goals. Extremely negative situations like that can expose how strong/weak a person you are. I also think he is a slightly better fighter than Forrest.


----------



## kavin (Feb 2, 2011)

*interesting*

this fight is really a wonderful one,Griffin is my favorite i like to support him.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

pickin forrest here


i think we will see a healthy diet of forrest leg kicks with forrest eventually scoring takedowns in 2 of the 3 rounds to eek out the V

forrst by SD


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Either 1st round KO for Franklin or a UD for Franklin IMO


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Franklin ftw. He is a faster and more technical fighter.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Franklin will win, either via UD or SD..


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

osmium said:


> I'm hoping Franklin wins because I respect him so much more than Forrest. The difference to me is their reactions to what Silva did to them. Forrest ran away crying like a baby. Rich fought back to a title match beating better competition than he did to get and hold the title and took a second destruction in his hometown. After that destruction he was incredibly humble and respectful towards Silva and moved on to new career goals. Extremely negative situations like that can expose how strong/weak a person you are. I also think he is a slightly better fighter than Forrest.


I agree with this completely, and actually came in here to express something very similar. Forrest is an entertaining guy, but there's been a smattering of comments and actions over the years which have kind of turned me off him. I get the feeling that Forrest's true persona accidently slips through to the surface sometimes, despite him trying his best to not allow it, and I don't particularly like what I see.

On the other hand, Franklin may not be as 'cool' as Forrest, however, I've always respected him and genuinely feel like he is a normal and pleasant individual, with a oodles of class about him.

The match is very evenly balanced, but I think Franklin by UD or split.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd like to say Forrest here... so I will.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Franklin has better stand up but I think Griffin might be able to work something if he gets the opportunity to take this to the ground.

Franklin by TKO or Griffin by sub.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Franklin will win this fight. I love both guys though so it is bittersweet.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll take Rich via being better in every single aspect of MMA than Griffin.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to why people keep giving Forrest the advantage on the ground. He has seven submission wins, Rich has 10. Rich has shown an intelligent ground game, an ability to stop his opponent from doing damage with GnP and the best submission escape ever against Travis Lutter. I'd say they're about equal. 

Standing up Rich has the advantage. Hes the better striker, faster, and hits harder. Forrest is going to have trouble landing punches. I also feel that Rich is going to gain enough confidence to let his hands go since hes not fighting a guy with brutal one punch KO power like he has in his last few fights against Chuck, Vitor, Wandy, Hendo, Silva, and Silva. When Rich opens up he usually destroys his opponents. 

Forrest will have an absolute advantage in clinch work and smothering though. If Forrest can put him on the fence and bully him, Rich is going to have some trouble. 

Overall I see this fight going to Rich in however he wants it. Round 2 TKO.


----------



## adriennecarissa (Feb 4, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> My only question mark with Franklin right now is that he's coming off a broken arm, but this should be a great standup war!


In a recent interview Griffin admitted that the time away helped re-ignite the spark in him to return to fighting.So,I guess he is clearly all set to win the bate.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm curious as to why people keep giving Forrest the advantage on the ground. He has seven submission wins, Rich has 10. Rich has shown an intelligent ground game, an ability to stop his opponent from doing damage with GnP and the best submission escape ever against Travis Lutter. I'd say they're about equal.
> 
> Standing up Rich has the advantage. Hes the better striker, faster, and hits harder. Forrest is going to have trouble landing punches. I also feel that Rich is going to gain enough confidence to let his hands go since hes not fighting a guy with brutal one punch KO power like he has in his last few fights against Chuck, Vitor, Wandy, Hendo, Silva, and Silva. When Rich opens up he usually destroys his opponents.
> 
> ...


Agree with most all of this. They both have solid ground games. Forrest gets the nod a lot because he submitted Shogun. Franklin has submitted mostly C level fighters. But I don't really see an advantage on the ground one way or another, I doubt either will catch the other in a submission. 

I don't agree Franklin takes it any way he wants. He is the better fighter in most areas, but I see this as FOTN, but Franklin is the better fighter. But so was Shogun and Rampage. I go Franklin, but I doubt he will run through Forrest.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Franklin via TKO or UD. I called it first.


----------



## ewarden123 (Feb 2, 2011)

*UFC 126 Aces Wild: Frankilin vs Griffilin*

http://mmahighlightreel.com

By Chris Steinberger

In an intriguing match up at UFC 126, former Light Heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin takes on former middleweight champion Rich "Ace" Franklin. Franklin’s recent move to light heavyweight makes an already stacked division even deeper. 

When studying these fighters you see that their fighting styles are very similar. Both Griffin and Franklin like to stand with opponents using an array of attacks including punches, kicks as well as utilizing the clinch. The difference is the way they utilize them. Franklin has five times as many knockouts with fifteen. He has a clear advantage in this category and has a much better chance of ending the fight in KO fashion. Forrest wants to mix up his skills and make it a long grueling fight. He wants to wear out his opponent and take advantage of him through any means necessary. 

Forrest enters the ring after his absence of over a year and will need some time to get up to speed, especially against an excellent and well rounded guy like Franklin. Each has an extremely underrated ground game with neither being submitted in their long careers. At the same time Franklin has ten submissions and Forrest seven. _Franklins ten submissions are only one less than Anderson Silva (5) and BJ Penn (6) combined._ Half of them are by armbar (4) and kimura (1), while over half of Forrest’s are by rear naked choke (4). 

In essence both are tough well-rounded boxers with an above average level of jiu jitsu. This fight more than likely stays standing. Although if one gains an advantage in the striking early we could see takedown attempts late. My guess is that it will be Franklin who gets up early and Forrest who starts shooting late. 

Franklin should and will out class Forrest standing rather easily. Forrest is a tough fighter though and should battle through a stoppage, but Franklin’s experience against a high-level competition will shine through. While clearly Griffin is someone who cannot be completely counted out, with my money I’d take Rich Franklin.

Pick- Franklin (-165) via Decision 

Enjoy the show!:drink01:

See more of my articles, top tens, and videos at http://mmahighlightreel.com :thumb01:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> Franklin via TKO or UD. I called it first.


No you didnt


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Franklin will win, but I'm rooting for Forrest.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im starting to think this fight will end in a draw..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i got forrest taking this.

will sig bet a paid member for it


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

My opinion:
Franklin is the better fighter, his striking is much better than Forrest's and i think he should definitely keep the fight standing as long as possible.
He has one punch KO power, hits good with both hands and his speed could cause problems for Griffin.

But, i would be concerned about two things:
1. Griffin's size - not necessarilly his strength. Franklin did excellent against a very strong Hamill. But Griffin is one big dude. He could use his size, especially in the clinch to try and wear Franklin out. He is good at this.
2. Griffin's kicks - they are vicious and pack a lot of power behind them. If usen wisely (Rampage fight) they can cause damage. If he mixes things up and goes higher with some leg kicks to the body - especially Franklin's left side - he could force Franklin to block those kicks with his left hand - the one he broke against Chuck! That could cause some problems for Rich.

On the ground - i don't see either fighter finishing the other one, unless it's a result of a knock down and a follow-up to the ground.
I would give Griffin the edge though, because he's the bigger man and could wear Franklin out.

But, i'm thinking Franklin will tag Griffin a couple of times. And once he does that, Griffin will try to prove he can strike - wich he can't, just like against Anderson - and he will lose.

Franklin by TKO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Franklin has a lot more KO power and a sturdier chin. He should win the fight, but at his age, the world wouldn't turn upside down if he got outworked.

Still, I think Franklin's a pretty safe bet here.

Also I think the stat about Franklin's 10 submission wins being only one less than Silva and BJ combined needs to be taken a bit with a grain of salt considering half of those were guys tapping to strikes.

Reminds me of when Franklin McNeil stated, "
"People question JDS ground game, but remember he submitted Crocop"", despite that the fight didn't hit the mat once. :laugh:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I picked franklin first but now i'm leaning to forrest.

he might just overpower Ace in the clinch


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

hellholming said:


> Franklin will win, but I'm rooting for Forrest.


i concure


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i don't see franklin being able to do anything with forrest. i think forrest will catch franklin with a big right and put him out.


----------



## ewarden123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Also I think the stat about Franklin's 10 submission wins being only one less than Silva and BJ combined needs to be taken a bit with a grain of salt considering half of those were guys tapping to strikes.


I am not saying his ground game is amazing, just that it is underrated. He has never been submitted either although many of his fights never reach the ground. It was more to state that if the fight does go to the ground I think it would be fairly even. Don't think that Forrest has knockout power either. I am pretty confident in a Franklin victory.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

mathruD said:


> i don't see franklin being able to do anything with forrest. i think forrest will catch franklin with a big right and put him out.


Since when does Forest have this powerful right hand?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Since when does Forest have this powerful right hand?


He doesn't.

It's funny, because in 4 fights at LHW, Rich has as many KOs as Forrest has in his entire career. 3.

Only Rich's weren't against total cans.

Forrest's best bet in this fight is a close decision where he throws a hundred of his jabby leg kicks and lands just enough more than the other guy and wins.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Forrest's last win was a sub-par performance, and a split decision win mind you, against a shitty and aged Tito Ortiz. 

Franklin's last win was a Ko over Chuck Liddell. 
:confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

xeberus said:


> i got forrest taking this.
> 
> will sig bet a paid member for it


I'm game. Free sig for me!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Forrest's last win was a sub-par performance, and a split decision win mind you, against a shitty and aged Tito Ortiz.
> 
> Franklin's last win was a Ko over *Chuck Liddell*.
> :confused02:


What's your point...?

I've no idea who's going to win. Forrest is extremely capable of outworking Franklin, and Franklin is equally as capable of doing the same. Rich also has KO power, but Griffin has reach and may be able to keep the distance. This is one fight I'm unwilling to analyze. I'm simply going to sit back, watch, and enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## ewarden123 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Aces Wild*

http://mmahighlightreel.com

By Chris Steinberger

In an intriguing match up at UFC 126, former Light Heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin takes on former middleweight champion Rich "Ace" Franklin. Franklin’s recent move to light heavyweight makes an already stacked division even deeper.

When studying these fighters you see that their fighting styles are very similar. Both Griffin and Franklin like to stand with opponents using an array of attacks including punches, kicks as well as utilizing the clinch. The difference is the way they utilize them. Franklin has five times as many knockouts with fifteen. He has a clear advantage in this category and has a much better chance of ending the fight in KO fashion. Forrest wants to mix up his skills and make it a long grueling fight. He wants to wear out his opponent and take advantage of him through any means necessary.

Forrest enters the ring after his absence of over a year and will need some time to get up to speed, especially against an excellent and well rounded guy like Franklin. Each has an extremely underrated ground game with neither being submitted in their long careers. At the same time Franklin has ten submissions and Forrest seven. Franklins ten submissions are only one less than Anderson Silva (5) and BJ Penn (6) combined. Half of them are by armbar (4) and kimura (1), while over half of Forrest’s are by rear naked choke (4).

In essence both are tough well-rounded boxers with an above average level of jiu jitsu. This fight more than likely stays standing. Although if one gains an advantage in the striking early we could see takedown attempts late. My guess is that it will be Franklin who gets up early and Forrest who starts shooting late.

Franklin should and will out class Forrest standing rather easily. Forrest is a tough fighter though and should battle through a stoppage, but Franklin’s experience against a high-level competition will shine through. While clearly Griffin is someone who cannot be completely counted out, with my money I’d take Rich Franklin.

Pick- Franklin (-165) via Decision

Enjoy the show!:drink01:

See more of my articles, top tens, and videos at http://mmahighlightreel.com:thumb01:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone see how big Rich looked at the weight ins? My goodness. I thinks thats the biggest he's been in his life!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

enceledus said:


> Forrest's last win was a sub-par performance, and a split decision win mind you, against a shitty and aged Tito Ortiz.
> 
> *Franklin's last win was a Ko over Chuck Liddell. *
> :confused02:


In a fight where he was getting his ass kicked up till he caught Liddell's glass chin.

I really don't know who to pick in this fight. Both fighters have flaws and advantages over the other.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> In a fight where he was getting his ass kicked up till he caught Liddell's glass chin.
> 
> I really don't know who to pick in this fight. Both fighters have flaws and advantages over the other.


He wasn't getting his ass kicked at all. he was firing back everytime.

if they had went to the next round...... yeah i think everybody would have gave that round to liddell but it was not domination by any means.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

This will be another close fight, but i think Rich is the better striker and will win a unanimous decision.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I would call his win against Liddell sub par even though he finished he was close to being finished himself and Chuck was winning the striking right up to the last punch. We all know Liddell had declined, concussions seem to do that to a guy.

Anyway Forrest is not the only one with pressure to shine tonight. If you combine the willpower of these two you could move mount everest. 

Will anyone be shocked to see Forrest win? doubtful but I still think Frainklin is the better fighter, I just hope its a war!


guy incognito said:


> He wasn't getting his ass kicked at all. he was firing back everytime.
> 
> if they had went to the next round...... yeah i think everybody would have gave that round to liddell but it was not domination by any means.


His arm was broke and he lost almost every exchange before and after chuck broke it and Liddell had him rocked, thats why he was moving in to try and put Rich on ice, Braking limbs with kicks and winning the scoring game is dominating IMO.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I would call his win against Liddell sub par even though he finished he was close to being finished himself and Chuck was winning the striking right up to the last punch. We all know Liddell had declined, concussions seem to do that to a guy.
> 
> Anyway Forrest is not the only one with pressure to shine tonight. If you combine the willpower of these two you could move mount everest.
> 
> ...


IMO that was the best Chuck we've ever seen minus the chin. When was the last time we've ever seen him move like that?

Franklin was holding him own though... with a broken arm... and knocked out Chuck Lidell. I'm always amazed when people try to down play it like he was getting his ass kicked in that fight.

Franklin wasn't rocked either. He slipped and knew Chuck was going to follow up big. Franklin's said so many times.

Franklin wins tonight gentlemen... and I can't wait!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> IMO that was the best Chuck we've ever seen minus the chin. When was the last time we've ever seen him move like that?
> 
> Franklin was holding him own though... with a broken arm... and knocked out Chuck Lidell. I'm always amazed when people try to down play it like he was getting his ass kicked in that fight.
> 
> ...


Better watch again, Chuck clearly caught him with a elbow at 7:35 in the clip that stunned him.
http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/chuck-liddell-vs-rich-franklin-video-ufc-115/


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

this fight is rediculously hard to come up with who is going to win. i cant wait for this fight. it could go either way in my opinion, but my heart and mind are telling me to go with Franklin. Should be a good one.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I see Forrest's size to be too much of a factor in this fight - he'll grind out an ugly UD.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

First of all I just want to say that I think this is GREAT match up and it will make for an exciting fight. 
But I have to give this one to Rich...he's simply just a better mixed martial artist than Forrest. Everything Forrest can do I think Rich can do better. Should this Fight stay standing I see Rich getting the decision or possibly even a TKO.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Better watch again, Chuck clearly caught him with a elbow at 7:35 in the clip that stunned him.
> http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/chuck-liddell-vs-rich-franklin-video-ufc-115/


He was hit with the elbow, but he wasn't stunned. Becuase he studied so much tape he knew that Chuck follows up big when he thinks he has you hurt. If he was stunned he wouldn't have been able to fire back at knockout power.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very fun fight. It will be entertaining to watch. Both guys are class acts and leave it all out there. Tough fight to call. Franklin is a better striker and I think he has much more ability to end the fight. So I will go with him...and predict this as FOTN.


----------



## CamTheCaveman (Jun 13, 2010)

Im kinda chuckling at all the people doubting franklins skill on the ground. I saw him at an in house tournament and he submitted one of the main jiujitsu instructors. Hes good. Franklin held him off, submitted him and classy about it. Im giving it franklin hands down; tko, submission, ko, sd or ud. The only way i see him losing is either a lucky jo, yko from franklin gassing (doubtful) or not thinking and getting caught in a sub.


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cmon Rich


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Two of my favorite fighters. Having a hard time deciding who I want to win. If Franklin wins, can this put him in title shot worthiness?

Edit: After hearing what Griffin's walk out music is, I'm going with him. When I was in Iraq, that was the song we HAD to listen to before we left the wire. It may sound stupid (I dont really care) but I am getting pumped over this all because I heard that song!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

War Franklin!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Loser gets the Anderson Silva tattoo


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, what a fight this is going to be


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Loser gets the Anderson Silva tattoo


:laugh: They aren't there to fight each other, they are there to help Vitor against AS.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on forrest. don't want either to lose but i'm gonna root for him.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know who to root for, like them both equally, so I just hope for a good fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cmon, let's get this impossible to predict fight going on.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm taking a xanax.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so excited right now. Been so long since we saw Forrest in action. So close between him and Dan Hardy as far as my favourite fighter goes. Come on Forrest, get yourself back into the Top 5!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

is it just me or is the crowd really quite


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Go Griffin!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Griffin is huge compared to Franklin!
Damn!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Griffin is playing the smother game


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting that Steve hasn't split them up, Griffin isn't doing much.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Both of them doing a good job atm.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Using size and strength!
For once...smart, mr. Griffin!



:happy04: Brittney!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Interesting that Steve hasn't split them up, Griffin isn't doing much.


LOL Steve stand them up LOL you must think it's minute 13 of the 15 minute fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Excellent first round for Forrest. Completely dominant.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Whole round spent in full guard.

Alright....


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Franklin is game but damn he so much smaller than Griffin. Griffin looks good after the layoff.​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have it 2-0 Griffin so far.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Will Griffin abandon his game plan and brawl with franklin in the 3rd!?
I think Franklin can T/KO Griffin!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Forrest is doing a lot better job than i expected.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Forrest 2 rounds up. Looking very sharp, no signs of ring rust at all. Been a very good performance so far.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Griffin is doing A LOT better than I was expecting, he even stunned Franklin.

He's fighting smarter than he usually does, I think that's why he's doing so well. He should fight smart more often.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Griffin is slowing down a bit- Rich has to press and go for it.​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Like Rogan said, Franklin has barely thrown the left at all since the first I wonder if it's broken again.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Forrest UD.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UD Griffin, good fight but not what I was expecting.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

thought Garcia took that TBH


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Darn...
I had Rich winning this!

Size and strength were a big factor!
Griffin should take this by MD imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rich is done. Horrible performance and a dull fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I have no idea who won.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I got Forrest, but who the **** knows with the judges.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Franklin's arm is def messed up. He showed Griffin his arm.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know why Rich is celebrating I have it 30-27 Forrest


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Forrest took the first 2 rounds, so should get the decision. Excellent performance, especially considering his lay-off.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I didnt care for this that much but kudos to Forrest.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, i knew this was going to happen! Happy for Forrest.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rich hurt his damn arm again?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What did I tell him??????????????????????????????????????????? FFFFFOOOORRRREEEESSSSSTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think that my break down was fairly accurate. Forrest has a lot of skills. He was capable of winning this fight as long as he fought smart and didn't just look for the fight of the night. He did fight smart after all and is able to walk away with the win. Good job Forrest!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Great performance by both. I think Forrest took round 1 and 2 and the third was close.
Lol at both hurting their arms, hope it isnt too bad.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, Forrest pulled it off. Can't say I saw that happening.

Dude made me a good sum of money.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fight went about how I thought, Forrest was better in nearly every facet and much stronger.

When two fighters are as closely skilled as these guys you have to pick the bigger stronger guy.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Rich needs to hang it up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleJoe said:


> I think Rich needs to hang it up.


LOL!
Maybe you need to hang it up - posting that is!

He just had a great battle and lost a close decision against a very tough opponnet and a former champion.

Franklin had a big size and strength disadvantage in this fight, that's what cost him the fight, especially in the 1st round.
On the feet he did very well.
He still has a lot left in him.

And remember he was also coming after a 9 month absence after breaking his left arm.

Franklin will continue!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Franklin vs Bader.

Make it happen UFC.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Being a Forrest fan for years I've finally fallen off of his wagon. The game has moved past him. He's a terrible striker with mediocre wrestling and his ground game despite Rogan's ravings definitely proved not to be underrated.

Contenders today are pretty much all equally as good as him in all areas but the contenders all have one area that they are really dangerous. Griffin isn't dangerous at all. He may be a hard worker in the gym, but nothing in his fighting shows ingenuity, mastery, or even improvement. He's a bland fighter by today's standards.

Franklin isn't far behind, but he does retain some KO power. He's just a guy displaced from his division by a P4P great so he's swimming where he can't touch bottom.

I knew this fight was going to break my heart, but not in the way I thought it would.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was glad to get another W in CPL, but lost over half my credits on Franklin. I thought there was no possible way he was going to lose that fight.

I really hate to say this, but it might be time for Franklin to hang the gloves up. Sure he can still put on good fights against top competition, buthe's never going to be a champ again. Franklin has said many times that he is looking for another title shot. If he can't beat Forrest, then he can't beat the upper echelon at 205. I don't want to see Franklin lingering around and fighting people just to do it. From what he's said lately I don't think he wants to either.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't see Forrest winning before the fight. Not bad though. I love both fighters. I wonder who the UFC will give Griffin next.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought it was stupid of Rich's corner to tell him he won the second round. When they were announcing the winner Franklin looked so surprised because of it. 

I'm all for building a fighters confidence but don't flat out lie to the guy about something that's gonna lose the fight for him.

His corner should have been telling him that he was down two rounds and that he needed a finish not biased bullshit:confused03:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Any word on Rich's arm? Is it broken again? 

I'm pretty disappointed in this fight. After the first round Franklin was visibly slower and wasn't committing that much to his strikes. Forrest has a very solid ground game, but so do most of the larger elite 205 fighters. This was a fight that Rich needed to see if he could get to a title shot. Unfortunately, losing to Forrest doesn't bode well for his future. Hes stuck in no title land. Maybe a fight between he and Couture for legend retirement.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Any word on Rich's arm? Is it broken again?
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in this fight. After the first round Franklin was visibly slower and wasn't committing that much to his strikes. Forrest has a very solid ground game, but so do most of the larger elite 205 fighters. This was a fight that Rich needed to see if he could get to a title shot. Unfortunately, losing to Forrest doesn't bode well for his future. Hes stuck in no title land. Maybe a fight between he and Couture for legend retirement.


My gf was in vegas last night and said that Rich was at a club at the MGM. They made a big announcement and everything. I don't think his arm was broken if he was making appearances.


----------

